# Top Gear



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Who is the bloke on the left that said nothing at the beginning?

The one that looks like an alchoholic with the mullet and no dress sense. Nice black leather jacket, loud shirt, beige trousers and hideous cowboy type boots

Obviously single.

Hamster is fairly trendy and has something to say, Clarkson, well he's just Clarkson but at least he's witty, but the other bloke????

If you met him in a pub and he started larging it about cars or anything for that matter, you'd just tell him to shut the fuck up or move away and ignore him.

How the fuck did he ever get a job as a presenter? :roll:


----------



## wills (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't stand the short fella.

He is far too excited and I wouldn't be surprised if Clarksons hand was up his arse operating him.

Don't you think Top Gear is becoming more and more dull.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Interesting to watch the Discovery going up the mountain.

The odds are that the highest the majority of Discovery's will go is over a speed hump..

John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I like it when Clarkson said that no other car had ever gone up there... that's probably 'cos no-one had tried :roll:

Anyway, I was at the PAG test centre (landrover, AM, Jag, etc) a few weeks back and the guys there said that the new Disco has the best 4x4 capability of ANY car they have ever made! Although the new Range Rover would beat it when launched.

I do agree though about the 3rd guy... he does seem to be a waste of time :? and they only keep "the shirt" on the show because all the birds fancy him. Can't see it myself :roll:



MacBuff said:


> Interesting to watch the Discovery going up the mountain.
> 
> The odds are that the highest the majority of Discovery's will go is over a speed hump..
> 
> John


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good result on the TG 2004 survey though. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Was only a matter of time before you popped up  :wink:



kmpowell said:


> Good result on the TG 2004 survey though. :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

funny that...as soon as the hamster said the S2000 I said Vek'll be there.... (to myself i thought)... and my wife looked at me like I was mad... i didnt try to explain...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yep - was just wondering how long it would take... LOL

I quite like the hamster's attitude tho - that permanent 'rabbit in the car headlights look'..... 

(and he rides a bike too )

The whole 'restore a car thing' is naffinf me tho 

And *how* wide did the Viper thing run?
Last time I saw a car on the wrong side of the white line like that they were slagging off a certain 3.2 for it's 'shopping cart' handling....:?

Still 'must watch' viewing tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

that short guy is just another waste of space autocue readers..

as he's everywhere on TV.. BBC health shows, sky sicence show, etc, etc

at least the other guy just does cars !


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I just wish they would talk about CARS, it is a CAR program after all FFS!!

Half the time they are just blethering on about any old crap or buttering up Joanna Lumley or some other fading star who wants to gain a little bit of light. Isnt that whole 'star in a reasonably priced car' thing a little old now?

At least they stopped all this 'grannies doing donuts' and 'which faith is fastest' crap.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I quite like the short chap. Clarkson on the other hand - pointless. His witterings in the Times yesterday were a waste of good paper and then he's spouting shite on Top Gear...

Ideal Top Gear team...

Short guy - exciteable - likes cars. 
Tiff Nedel - Drives like a god.
Quentin Wilson - Cynical point of view - unexciteable
Vicki BH - Loves cars - exciteable - eye candy (for me anyway)

James.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I thought yesterday's show was the least interesting yet.

I do like some of their madder stunts (how many bouncy castles can you jump in an ice cream van, playing darts with cars in a disused quarry, how many motor bikes can you jump in a double-decker bus, the race between the DB9 and public transport to Monte Carlo, and of course yesterday's mountain climbing Disco.),

The Hamster and Clarkson were as usual yesterday, but I thought that James May was rather subdued (I quite like him usually a 'voice of reason in a world of Hamster and Clarkson insanity'. :lol:


----------



## wills (Oct 26, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> I quite like the short chap. Clarkson on the other hand - pointless. His witterings in the Times yesterday were a waste of good paper and then he's spouting shite on Top Gear...
> 
> Ideal Top Gear team...
> 
> ...


I agree, as long as the short guy promised to take some Prozac and have some opinions that were his own.

Wills


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought that was a particularly crap episode yesterday :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

JC's 'I'm worried about getting stuck again, so I'm just going to point at the top and floor it'.....

And it worked! 

Not the best of shows last night, but you've got to have cr&p ones to appreciate the good ones I guess 

I always find Joanna L quite entertaining, and at least she seems to be seriously into cars, not just doing a Gerry - lets get on to promote my latest book / single / health video thing. :?

If only ALL grannies could drive that well!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> not just doing a Gerry - lets get on to promote my latest book / single / health video thing. :?


Like when they were promoting Nick Mason's book so they could have a go in his Ferrari Enzo? I liked that one.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> If only ALL grannies could drive that well!


No way, getting your arse kicked at the lights by grandmother, you'd never live it down :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I like James May - find something quintessential about him, and unlike Hammond he doesn`t just agree with something because the pube head has said it.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Audi have launched 3 new models in the past 5 months.......the A6, the A3 Sportback and the facelifted A4.

But have they bothered to review any one of them.............have they fuck. :x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If Clarkson had been halfway competent in the Disco he would have got up on his own without help. It looked like he was taking lines to get stuck to add 'drama'

Bet the Land Rover support team drove it back down again - he'd have been crapping himself :lol:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Even half-hearted 'petrolheads' know James May as a very good motoring journalist having written articles for many motoring magazines in his time and has a lot more credible things to say than both JC and 'the Hamster' put together. Trouble is he is better on paper than 'in the flesh' where it is hard work looking past the 'pipe and slippers' ambience he exudes to extrct the wisdom of his words. He is THE only serious motoring journalist on Top Gear!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Agree that James May is probably the best journo on the Top Gear team. I always read his Daily Telegraph column on a Saturday before I read anything else. What's more, like me, he has gone from a degree in music to something completely different...

Also agree that Sunday's episode was crap. Clarkson moans about cars for the most stupid reasons - eg the Disco's rear seat not folding back too easily, the new 911's electric seat controls. Load of crap if you ask me.

The cool wall is a bit old hat now, as is the star in a shit car piece. Still, wouldn't miss the show for anything!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

raven said:


> Clarkson moans about cars for the most stupid reasons - eg the Disco's rear seat not folding back too easily, the new 911's electric seat controls. Load of crap if you ask me.


I couldn't agree more. As if everyone is stupid as JC to hold the kid with one arm and undo the seats at the same time!! IMO, TG is a motor show equivalent to the tabloid newspapers. Yes, I still watch it though! (and I admit I occasionally read The Sun, but only the copies lying in the office  )


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> If Clarkson had been halfway competent in the Disco he would have got up on his own without help. It looked like he was taking lines to get stuck to add 'drama'
> 
> Bet the Land Rover support team drove it back down again - he'd have been crapping himself :lol:


Agreed, both his 'stuck' sessions looked as if they could have been avoided by taking slightly different lines. At least he drove sensibly for most of the terrain and didn't rip it up.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The best thing about Top Gear is that, being an hour long, they actually devote a reasonable amount of time to testing the cars. Unlike Fifth Gear and Pulling Power and the one on Channel 4 that seems to have disappeared off our screens - Driven (just came back to me).

Of course that also means they have more time to devote to some of the crap items that they do so well.

Still my favourite car programme. Vicki B-H as another member of the team would make it even better though


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having been to teh filming og TG in the early summer the following picture sums up James May click here


----------

